# Disparition Contacts



## Val2202 (19 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

je suis sous ios 13.3 et constate quelques soucis avec mes contacts,

certains disparaissent, réapparaissent, des fois j’ai simplement le numéro en +33 qui s’affiche dans imessage... une galère.
Ce matin je me suis connecté sur mon espace icloud.com, en fait quasiment la moitié de mes contacts ont disparus. 

C’est d’autant plus bizarre que lorsque j’avais fait face à la disparition de certains contacts avec le soucis du +33, j’avais mis à jour les contacts en question pour que le numéro en 06 et le numéro en +33 soient reconnus sous le même contact, et bien aujourd’hui même ces contacts ont disparu...

C’est très agaçant et je ne sais pas quoi faire... une piste ?

bon dimanche


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Janvier 2020)

Commence avec ces deux actions par sécurité :

Passe pour commencer un coup de Malwarebytes (la version gratuite est suffisante) : https://fr.malwarebytes.com/mac/
Change le mot de passe de ton compte iCloud


----------



## Val2202 (19 Janvier 2020)

Malwarebytes n’est pas dispo sur l‘appstore français ( et je n‘ai pas de mac )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Janvier 2020)

Donc on peut oublier cette étape   
En mode avion pas de soucis d'affichage des contacts ?


----------



## Val2202 (19 Janvier 2020)

À priori non

en revanche, je comprends rien.. J’envoie un texto à ma mère à 11h, elle apparait dans mes contacts, maintenant dans imessage je n’ai plus que son numero en +33 et elle vient de m’appeller et son nom s’affiche normalement.. je comprends rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Janvier 2020)

Contacts est-il bien coché dans : Réglages > [votre nom] > iCloud ?
Si cela n'est pas le cas, il n'y aurait pas de synchronisation avec iCloud. Les contacts seraient uniquement sur la carte SIM (qui serait en train de rendre l'âme).


----------



## Val2202 (19 Janvier 2020)

Je confirme c’est bien coché. J’ai regardé sur icloud.com il y a des contacts qui ont disparus sans crier gare.. là encore je ne l’explique pas.


----------

